# Guten Appetit



## bwprius

Mir ist nur bekannt: Buen provecho.

Dazu ein Artikel: Pasemos del “buen provecho” al Buen Aprovecho

Pasemos del “buen provecho” al Buen Aprovecho


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Dr. Oetker BISTRO: Classique Baguette À LA PROVENCE.
> 
> • 200-220 Backofen *vorheizen*
> • Baquettes aus der Folie nehmen
> • Baquettes (am besten mit Backpapier) auf dem Rost auf mittlerer Einschubleiste in den Backofen schieben
> • *Back*zeit: 13-15 Minuten​
> Buen provecho.
> 
> All diese *(Fertig-) Pizzas* müssen erst gebacken werden, damit sie genießbar sind.
> 
> Saludos,





bwprius said:


> Mir ist nur bekannt: Buen provecho.


El _¡Buen aprovecho!_ se lo puede oír en algunos hablantes cubanos.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

guten Appetit:
*¡buen provecho!
¡que aproveche! *

*Saludos



*


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl said:


> guten Appetit:
> *¡buen provecho!
> ¡que aproveche! *


Para completar: 
_¡Que te aproveche!_ 
_¡Que le aproveche!_

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

Und bei "¡Que te aproveche! ¡Que le aproveche!" muss ich auch sagen, dass ich die Pronomen hier irgendwie fehl am Platz finde. Klingt komisch für mich. Muss aber nichts bedeuten.


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Para completar:
> _¡Que te aproveche!
> ¡Que le aproveche!_



Hallo Vladi !

Ich muss *bwprius* bedingt Recht geben, denn nach ca. 5 Jahren Aufenthalt in Costa Rica ist mir:
*
¡Que te aproveche!
¡Que le aproveche!*

nicht ein einziges Mal zu Ohren gekommen; und jetzt nach eingehender Recherche kann ich dies nur bestätigen.
So leid es mir auch tut, Dir widersprechen zu müssen !!!* *

*Guten Appetit! 
Wohl bekomm's! 
Mahlzeit! [ugs.]*
¡Que aproveche!

*Lass es dir schmecken! *
¡Que aproveche! a ti
*
Lassen Sie es sich schmecken! *
¡Que aproveche! a usted/ustedes

*Lasst es euch schmecken!*
¡Que aproveche! a vosotros

Servus


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> Und bei "¡Que te aproveche! ¡Que le aproveche!" muss ich auch sagen, dass ich die Pronomen hier irgendwie fehl am Platz finde. Klingt komisch für mich. Muss aber nichts bedeuten.


Muss wohl bedeuten, dass du das noch nie gehört bzw. gelesen hast. Hier ein Auszug aus NGLE, § 36.e:

Las expresiones exclamativas _buen provecho_ y _que aproveche_ o _que {te - le ~ les - os} aproveche_ constituyen manifestaciones de cortesía dirigidas a los que comen o beben.​​


Tonerl said:


> Hallo Vladi !
> 
> Ich muss *bwprius* bedingt Recht geben, denn nach ca. 5 Jahren Aufenthalt in Costa Rica ist mir:
> 
> *¡Que te aproveche!
> ¡Que le aproveche!*
> 
> nicht ein einziges Mal zu Ohren gekommen; und jetzt nach eingehender Recherche kann ich dies nur bestätigen.
> So leid es mir auch tut, Dir widersprechen zu müssen !!!**


Hallo, Toni.
Dann solltest du noch weitere fünf Jahre in Spanien verbringen.**

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

kunvla said:


> Dann solltest du noch *weitere fünf Jahre in Spanien verbringen*.**



Ich muss *bwprius* *bedingt* Recht geben.

LG


----------



## kunvla

Falls du immer noch an der pronominalen Variante "¡Qué te aproveche" zweifelst, kannst du die Spanier des Forums "*Sólo Español*" z. B. in diesem Faden diesbezüglich fragen: *¡Que te aproveche! / ¡Que le aproveche!*

Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

Ich wünsche den mich umgebenden Menschen dennoch weiterhin "¡Que aprocheve!", ehm, "!Que achopreve!", ehm "!Que aveproche!" oder sonstwas. Aber alles ohne überflüssige, befremdende Pronomen.


----------



## bwprius

kunvla said:


> Falls du immer noch an der pronominalen Variante "¡Qué te aproveche" zweifelst, kannst du die Spanier des Forums "*Sólo Español*" z. B. in diesem Faden diesbezüglich fragen: *¡Que te aproveche! / ¡Que le aproveche!*
> 
> Saludos,




Einige Auszüge aus der verlinkten Diskussion, die meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich deutlich zeigen, dass der Schuss eher mehrheitlich nach hinten losgegangen ist:

¿En qué países y/o regiones se usa la variante pronominal?

Por estos lares, un rotundo NO.

Pero que te aproveche, además de que casi no se usa por esta zona -y siempre según mi entender-, es casi irónico, es como decirle a quien sea ojalá te caiga mal.

Sí, por aquí también se dice a veces la frase "que te aproveche" con una intención nada amistosa, casi deseando lo contrario o dudando que una persona logre mantener en el futuro una ventaja que había logrado en el momento. La entonación es clave.

Sí, claro, dependiendo del tono con que se diga (como casi todo, por otra parte) se puede entender al revés, y no precisamente hablando de comida, sino, por ejemplo, de alguien que, abusando, se ha apropiado de algo o se ha beneficiado de una situación, se dice ¡Que te (le) aproveche! Y en realidad se le está deseando todo lo malo imaginable...

¿La variante pronominal se usa en toda España?

No tengo estudios estadísticos que lo corroboren  pero diría que sí; eso sí, creo que son más habituales los "impersonales" y genéricos ¡Que aproveche! o ¡Buen provecho!


SCHLUSSFOLGERUNG: Dem deutschen Guten Appetit entspricht das Spanische ¡Que aproveche! / ¡Buen provecho!

¡Que te/le aproveche! sagt mehr oder weniger kein Schwein.


----------



## Tonerl

Zum Abschluss erlaube ich mich zu wiederholen:
Weder in Costa -Rica, noch in Spanien, sind mir die beiden Ausdrücke „"*Que te aproveche! / ¡Que le aproveche" *jemals untergekommen; aaaaaaber, ob das nun *kein* Mensch so sagt, das sei dahingestellt !

*Aphorismus:*
*Nur wenige wissen, wie viel man wissen muss, um zu wissen, wie wenig man weiß *


----------



## kunvla

bwprius said:


> Einige Auszüge aus der verlinkten Diskussion, die meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich deutlich zeigen, dass der Schuss eher mehrheitlich nach hinten losgegangen ist:
> [...]
> ¡Que te/le aproveche! sagt mehr oder weniger kein Schwein.


_¡Que te/le aproveche!_ es un españolismo, esto es, un término del idioma español propio del lenguaje utilizado, al menos mayormente, en España.

Saludos,


----------



## nievedemango

_"SCHLUSSFOLGERUNG: Dem deutschen Guten Appetit entspricht das Spanische *¡Que aproveche! / ¡Buen provecho!*

¡Que te/le aproveche! sagt *mehr oder weniger kein Schwein."*_

*Sehr guter Schlusssatz!*__


----------



## kunvla

nievedemango said:


> _¡Que te/le aproveche! sagt *mehr oder weniger kein Schwein."*
> _
> *Sehr guter Schlusssatz!*_ _


Du hast vollkommen recht, DeutschesRöschenAusDemMangoSchnee, das sagt tatsächlich kein Schwein... das tun doch Menschen, die sich ihrem Gesprächspartner gegenüber respektvoll und höflich verhalten.

Pues que te aproveche, cómete lo que sea tú solita y que te aproveche. Cuando llegue la pizza, nos la repartiremos entre tú y yo.

Saluditos muy pero muy especiales,


----------

